# Hello from South-East Ontario!



## rawkprincess

Hello!

This is so crazy and new to me. Around here, it's almost impossible to find ANYONE who cares about mice like I do. Also, caring for mice as much as I do now is new to me as well. I had mice when I was in elementary school as pets, but I was too young to understand how to take care of them, and I never went back to mice as pets ever again, until recently.

My entry into mice again happened by an accident. I found a wild mouse stuck to sticky tape in my work (as a trap) and was horrified and freed the little girl, gave her food and water, nourished her again. Unfortunately it wasn't enough... but the process and her little face really got me interested in mice again.

I recently purchased 2 fancy mice from Petsmart, I know some people don't agree with buying them in a pet store, but I didn't have much other choice as I wasn't aware that many other people cared about mice as pets, rather than just food for their snakes . I'm so happy I found a community that cares about these little beautiful and fun creatures!

I was hoping to find a breeder in my area, as I'm super interested in owning a few more females. I don't want to breed, and I only have girls right now. I would LOVE to own a siamese or brindle little girl... it's my dream!

Looking forward to getting to know people and seeing everyone's mice!

-Jes


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM)

Welcome! Don't feel bad about buying pet store mice! I too got my first two girls at PetSmart. They are by far the best major pet store for mice and I love my girls all the same. Glad you found the forums!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Welcome to the forum, Jes.  There is so much great information here. Plenty of other Canadians, as well!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Hello and welcome  
There are no breeders by me either, so all I have are petstore mice, but I am working on breeding them to a better quality.


----------



## pro-petz

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai

Hello Jes.
Welcome.
I hope you enjoy the time at forum.
Best wishes for christmas.


----------



## besty74

hello and welcome


----------



## gyri

Howdy and welcome. What part of southeast ontario are you from? I don't live all that far away from Rouse's Point at the VT/NY/Ontario border. Well, I suppose it would be tricky getting a mouse across the border, lol..


----------



## rawkprincess

gyri said:


> Howdy and welcome. What part of southeast ontario are you from? I don't live all that far away from Rouse's Point at the VT/NY/Ontario border. Well, I suppose it would be tricky getting a mouse across the border, lol..


I live closer to Toronto... But I'm willing to travel to get some!! I think it'd be pretty easy to get a mouse across the boarder...


----------



## andypandy29us

hello and welcome


----------



## Winnie

Hai! I'm from Ottawa, and trust me- I know the feeling. I've been searching around for a reliable breeder as well, but after purchasing my starter mice (also at a pet store) I've continued my line and have grown very proud of my small colony.


----------



## Vicats

rawkprincess said:


> gyri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy and welcome. What part of southeast ontario are you from? I don't live all that far away from Rouse's Point at the VT/NY/Ontario border. Well, I suppose it would be tricky getting a mouse across the border, lol..
> 
> 
> 
> I live closer to Toronto... But I'm willing to travel to get some!! I think it'd be pretty easy to get a mouse across the boarder...
Click to expand...

Hey there, I'm a Canadian as well! (I'm from Oakville, sounds like you're in my neck of the woods.) I don't have my mice yet, but will be picking some girls up in the next week from This breeder. She's only on third gen. from petstore, but she started with longhair and satin which is nicer than what we have in my immediate vicinity. It's totally reasonable to start with petstore mice, but it is nice to know that the mice I'm getting have been socialized, handled and loved. (Also, she's been amazing with all of my annoying questions and chatter, hah!)

As for mice and the border, as long as you're not crossing into Alberta, Canada is okay with mice! You don't even have to report them to the crossing agent. I'm not currently in the position to breed, but have already looked at the logistics of getting some more interesting varieties into the great white North... Perhaps, if we get enough interest, we can get a group together to import some pretties at a lower cost per person.


----------

